# Whats types of wood do you have?



## zilla (May 20, 2006)

I have been collecting free wood all year and have got a good supply going. So far I have a 1/4 cord of apple, 1/4 cord of peach, 1/2 cord of oak, 1/2 of Mesquite. I'll be cutting another Mesquite tommorow and a very large Post Oak next week so I should have a few cords split and stacked by the end of June. What about you guys?


----------



## Bruce B (May 20, 2006)

I've got Apple, Oak, Sugar Maple, Hickory, Cherry, Guava  and Pecan. Pecan is starting to run a little low, have to restock soon.

Would like to try peach in the future.


----------



## wittdog (May 20, 2006)

I’ve got a cord of apple, and small amounts of cherry, hickory and maple. I’m going to try to get some more today pecan and whatever else he has.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 20, 2006)

My In-laws have about 20 pecan trees and one of them is about to be history.  I have a overgrown pear tree in my yard that will look good in my firebox.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 20, 2006)

I'm not a stick burner so I only need chunks. I've got hickory, pecan, alder, apple, peach and cherry.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 20, 2006)

Hickory, pecan, And hard maple.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 20, 2006)

Oak, Hickory, Apple and Guava


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 20, 2006)

chunks here...hickory, apple, pecan, cherry.  Cherry is a fave of mine.


----------



## LowRent (May 20, 2006)

Chunks... hickory only.

I've heard it said many times that unless the que is exposed to smoke for 6 or more hours you can't tell any difference between various species... but I just haven't found that to be true. I think I prefer hickory to the others I've tried and I very, very rarely have que exposed for 6 hours or more. I usually wrap in foil after 3-4.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 20, 2006)

LowRent said:
			
		

> Chunks... hickory only.
> 
> I very, very rarely have que exposed for 6 hours or more. I usually wrap in foil after 3-4.


 :ack:


----------



## Green Hornet (May 20, 2006)

Live oak and Austrailian Pine. Orange when I can get it :!:


----------



## zilla (May 20, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Live oak and Austrailian Pine. Orange when I can get it :!:



Whats this? Never heard of Q over Pine.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> Green Hornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard of it.  Not a real pine as I recall but a hardwood.  Supposed to be good smoke wood...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 20, 2006)

common Australian tree widely grown as an ornamental in tropical regions; yields heavy hard red wood 
wordnet.princeton.edu/perl/webwn


----------



## Green Hornet (May 20, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> common Australian tree widely grown as an ornamental in tropical regions; yields heavy hard red wood
> wordnet.princeton.edu/perl/webwn


Yup an invasive one here at that. Planted years ago as a wind break in the orange groves and by the beach. Most of our tree trimmers give away as much as I can carry away. It imparts almost zero flavor, that I can tell. Thats why I finish off with the oak.


----------



## Puff1 (May 20, 2006)

I have a buddy in the tree demolition service :!: 
In stock, Apple, pear, peach, and Hickory.

What is this Guava wood you speak of Greg? 8-[


----------



## chris1237 (May 21, 2006)

I got about a 1/2 - 3/4 of oak about a 1/3 of apple. Might be able to get my hand on some cherry soon and some peach.

Chris


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

apple and some hickory


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

I have some apple and wild cherry on hand but I've been using pellets lately...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 21, 2006)

Joker: Do you do the foil pouch thing with the pellets? Or use a clay pot.


----------



## Thom Emery (May 21, 2006)

I have 7 tons of Grape stumps now Very Mild


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Joker: Do you do the foil pouch thing with the pellets? Or use a clay pot.


Foil pouch.  I basically wrap to look like a chocolate kiss but not too tight and that works for me.  No pin holes.  Les just outside of Pittsburgh who hosted SmokeStock was using one of the clay pots and it seemed to work ok but so does my method.  I usually stager 2 batches and throw a half handfull on at the onset.


----------

